# 

## Sanjka129

,        . ,   75- ,        Detroit Electric,     1939-,    SP:01.
    1067 ,        . SP:01     100 /   3,7 .       249 /.
: http://www.autoship.ru/news/2013/05/10/857.html

----------


## Fenka

˸    ,  .

----------


## Kazbek

?

----------


## Sky

*Kazbek*,   .

----------

